# Other Pets > Birds >  update on scarlet babies

## python_addict

Recently we got a pair of unsexed scarlet macaw babies they were completely bald not even fuzzy they are siblings but one is 3 days younger i have pictures of them now they are getting so big the larger one is learning to jump around and climb lol the smaller one we arent sure if he will climb he has a deformity in his foot he has a toe missing but he has gained control over his foot since it is no longer curled up all the time. The first picture is them a couple weeks ago just starting to grow feathers the second picture is the smaller baby as of yesterday and the third is the larger baby as of yesterday as well. We needed some large friends for our blue and gold macaw and possibly a mate. The large baby is a cuddle bug and the smaller one is our head bobber lol. They are so sweet but hilarious to feed.

obviously a head bobber couldnt keep his head still  :Very Happy:

----------


## Homegrownscales

Ong they are lovely. I've always been a bit nervous by birds. I'll take a croc down anyway over a bird. 
It would be hard for me to keep one bc it's so much more beautiful to see them flying. 
But those little guys are the cutest ever! 

Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## python_addict

> Ong they are lovely. I've always been a bit nervous by birds. I'll take a croc down anyway over a bird. 
> It would be hard for me to keep one bc it's so much more beautiful to see them flying. 
> But those little guys are the cutest ever! 
> 
> Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com


haha normally im not a fan of birds but these guys and my sun conure are just adorable but with the croc idea lol we do have an alligator haha?

----------


## mues155

Theyre getting big!
I love caring for baby birds. 
I bred cockatiels for 5 years and have taken care of congo african greys and umbrella cockatoo babies. 
Its a great experience. 
They look good!  :Good Job:

----------


## Jessica Loesch

OMG ... my dream is to have a baby macaw and  raise it up.  Lucky.

----------


## python_addict

raising them as babies is the best way to do it  :Very Happy:  thanks everyone!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Awww they are so cute! I had a Quaker (monk) parrot that I raised from a baby years ago. He was my buddy. He was one of my many animals I had to rehome when I had to start my life over after my car accident back in 03. I miss him the most. Birds are a riot! Especially the ones that can talk.

----------


## python_addict

> Birds are a riot! Especially the ones that can talk.


Oh boy the people we bought the blue and gold macaw from had not bothered to watch their language...he says wanna fight? put 'em up all the time and when he sees you eat he says want some? also when you tickle him he says quit it lmao my favorite thing he does is if you say penguin he ruffles his feathers up and says brrrr  :Very Happy:

----------


## python_addict

The big one successfully flew for the first time today so now he wont stay still i have so many scratches on my shoulder from him learning to land haha the little one is still jumping and flapping and trying to fly also the babies got in a fight and the little ones beak was hurt horribly.....but is doing better though hes still our head bobber

----------

